# Bf109 raised off northern Norway



## Colin1 (Jul 10, 2010)

Is this the one that hit the seafloor and perched there on its nose for 60-odd years?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 10, 2010)

Certainly looks like it.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 10, 2010)

That is just fricken awesome!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 10, 2010)

It's amazing to see how the paint and markings have survived intact after all these years


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2010)

Yep, great to see it raised.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 10, 2010)

Norway is finding some great stuff lately!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 10, 2010)

Wow very cool!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 10, 2010)

Great find!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2010)

That is very cool.....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 11, 2010)

Great that the effort is made to find and recover these pieces of history!

TO


----------



## jbaviationart (Jul 15, 2010)

I am an aviation artist. I am starting a project from a story that comes from a B-17 tail gunner. He is credited with shooting down two aircraft on one mission. The first was a FW 190, the second a BF109. He says that the 109 had a red and yellow checkerboard pattern from the nose to the canopy. I thought perhaps this was a personal paint job since I have never seen this before. I am a stickler for accuracy in my artwork, and this one's really bothering me because I don't want to get it wrong. Has anyone ever come across aBF109 with a paint job that matches that description and if so, can you guide me to a picture or very good description of it. The tail gunner didn't remember very many details, only what I have included here.

Thank you


----------



## Colin1 (Jul 15, 2010)

jbaviationart said:


> ...the 109 had a red and yellow checkerboard pattern from the nose to the canopy. I thought perhaps this was a personal paint job since I have never seen this before. I am a stickler for accuracy in my artwork, and this one's really bothering me because I don't want to get it wrong. Has anyone ever come across aBF109 with a paint job that matches that description and if so, can you guide me to a picture or very good description of it.


Will have a look once I get home


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jul 15, 2010)

Pretty cool they brought the 109 up. Does anybody know if the pilot was able to bail out, or are his remains still in the plane?


----------



## Chocks away! (Jul 15, 2010)

jbaviationart said:


> I am an aviation artist. I am starting a project from a story that comes from a B-17 tail gunner. He is credited with shooting down two aircraft on one mission. The first was a FW 190, the second a BF109. He says that the 109 had a red and yellow checkerboard pattern from the nose to the canopy. I thought perhaps this was a personal paint job since I have never seen this before. I am a stickler for accuracy in my artwork, and this one's really bothering me because I don't want to get it wrong. Has anyone ever come across aBF109 with a paint job that matches that description and if so, can you guide me to a picture or very good description of it. The tail gunner didn't remember very many details, only what I have included here.
> 
> Thank you



Ha! That certainly sounds like he shot down a P-51 of the 357th Fighter Group.


----------



## stona (Jul 15, 2010)

This Bf109 was covered on an earlier thread here:

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation-videos/109-found-water-24704.html

As for the pilot:

"Messerschmitt Bf 109 G-2 Risværsundet, Nord-Trøndelag
Stab./IV./JG 5 Yellow 3 WNr.14649 Uffz.Günther Seraphim (21) 24.03 1943

Uffz. Seraphim was flying northwards, along with two other Messerschmitts when his engine suddenly stopped. He performed a successful landing at sea north of island Gjerdinga in Vikna. He was rescued by Olette Bliksø and her son Birger which witnessed the ditching from island Blikøya. They dragged the pilot into their boat while the two other Messerschmitts were circling above their heads. Then rowed to Risøyværet and contacted German forces based at Rørvik." 

Steve


----------

